# How can I hook my JVC subwoofer(having only 8-pin din port) to Bluray player



## yak2208 (Jan 24, 2010)

I have JVC TH-C60 home theater system. The DVD player of home theater system is not working. So I want replace the DVD player with Bluray player. Bluray player having Optical Digital port, but my JVC subwoofer having only 8-pin din port. Could you please tell me how can i connect bluray player to my JVC subwoofer.


----------

